# партитура В.Гридина "Ехал казак за Дунай"



## lelikbolik (20 Сен 2012)

партитура В.Гридина "Ехал казак за Дунай" помогите найти партитуру для оркестра нар.инструментов!заранее СПАСИБО! [email protected]


----------



## kolabook (20 Сен 2012)

А самому зделать. Нуу под конкретный состав, " аль в школе необучен?"

А самому зделать. Нуу под конкретный состав, " аль в школе необучен?"


----------



## lelikbolik (20 Сен 2012)

Зачем изобретать велосипед! Или вас kolabook обучали в школе,что вы можете круче В.Гридина расписать партитуру? Очень сомневаюсь!


----------



## Magistr (21 Сен 2012)

Пользуйтесь поиском по сайту.


----------



## lelikbolik (23 Сен 2012)

спасибо за помощь!


----------



## kolabook (23 Сен 2012)

*lelikbolik*, учили в мкз.училище, круче чем Гридин неполучится, да и ненадо. В том то и дело что приходится снова "изобретать велосипед".Какой у вас состав, какие есть инструменты, какой уровень музыкантов.Нужно это все учитывать.Даже если есть готовая партитура приходится чегото менять.


----------



## lelikbolik (26 Сен 2012)

kolabook писал:


> Даже если есть готовая партитура приходится чегото менять.


Совершенно с вами согласен, но что бы что то менять нужно от чего то отталкиваться,вот я и интересуюсь партитурой для народного оркестра!


----------



## kolabook (27 Сен 2012)

Доброго времени суток. Есть антология для баяна, вроде 3 часть, там есть эта обработка. Взять и зделать инструментовку, свою. В муз. училище студентами так и делали, для выпускного экзамена. Но вот "казака" неделали. Послушать записи разных составав и исполнителей, три разных точно встречал. Думаю что такие партитуры неиздавались. Если у руководителя оркестра есть такая партитура, каторую он скорей всего сам и делал, то бережот её как зеницу ока.


----------

